# Ir de culo...



## Sothus

Hello all...

There is an spanish expression, "ir de culo" which means that I have a lot of work, I have no time to breath, eat... because I have a lot of work to do.

Examples:
"¿Me das mas trabajo? ¡Pero si ya voy de culo!" ("You give me more work? I already _voy de culo_!")
"No puedo atenderte ahora, voy de culo" ("Right now I cannot help you, I _voy de culo_")

How is it said in English?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

A veces se dice: 

Right now I cannot help you, I'm so busy.

Pero espera a ver qué dicen los nativos, no suena igual que nuestro "ir de culo" 

Salut

Mei


----------



## Davearillo

Pues, una expresión de mi parte del mundo es 

_Up to my eyeballs_ with work etc.


----------



## coldturkey

Davearillo said:
			
		

> Pues, una expresión de mi parte del mundo es
> 
> _Up to my eyeballs_ with work etc.


----------



## Antpax

I have always used this expressión meaning things are not been doing properly, so there are little chances os success. For example, the other watching the match against France I said to my friend: "Jugando así vamos de culo"--> "Playing like this..."


----------



## Sothus

Never heard of that use before...

Probably different regions have different meanings for the same expression...


----------



## sylvie38

hello
try this : I'm overbooked / overloaded; I have enough extra work; I'm already working at full capacity;
to be confirmed of course


----------



## Davearillo

I'm overbooked / overloaded etc.

True, but _Ir de culo_ is pretty colloquial. And these phrases are a little more formal.  Another option could be snowed under. As in: 

 i can't go out tonight, i´m snowed under with work. 

Más ??


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Yo tampoco la había oído antes...
Buscaré un poco.
Un saludito.
EVA.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Pues sí, Sothus, tenías razón.

Ésto es de www.hispanicus.com:



> *culo* Río de la Plata Chiripa, suerte. (hacer uno de su culo un pito) Río de la Plata Hacer lo que le sale del pie. *(ir alguien de culo) España Estar agobiado.* (mandar a tomar por culo) España Mandar a la mierda, al carajo. (tener culo) España Ser caradura, fresco. (traer de culo) España Volver loco.



Dicho lo cual, la traducción de Devearillo me parece estupenda, pues mantiene el sentido coloquial: *Up to my eyeballs with work.*

Saluditos.

EVA.


----------



## Davearillo

Antpax said:
			
		

> I said to my friend: "Jugando así vamos de culo"--> "Playing like this..."



En este contexto me suena de otra expresión en inglés. "Up the Khyber (kai - ber)". 
The Khyber Pass is a famous passage through the mountains in Pakistan. Thus, in rhyming slang Khyber Pass rhymes with arse. O el culo. 

Playing like this we'll be up the Khyber... or
Playing like this we'll be up shit creek.

Pardon the French but Australianismos tend towards the direct...


----------



## Kekio

Yo estoy más de acuerdo con Antpax, para mí ir de culo es ir mal en algo.

- ¿Cómo te van los estudios?.
- Voy de culo.

es decir, me han quedado asignaturas.

Este mismo significado se podría aplicar al trabajo como se ha hecho antes queriendo decir que tengo muchas cosas por hacer, que tienes muchas cosas pendientes por lo que efectivamente tienes mucho trabajo, pero al final significa "ir mal en algo".

Cheers.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Kekio said:
			
		

> Yo estoy más de acuerdo con Antpax, para mí ir de culo es ir mal en algo.
> 
> - ¿Cómo te van los estudios?.
> - Voy de culo.
> 
> es decir, me han quedado asignaturas.
> 
> Este mismo significado se podría aplicar al trabajo como se ha hecho antes queriendo decir que tengo muchas cosas por hacer, que tienes muchas cosas pendientes por lo que efectivamente tienes mucho trabajo, pero al final significa "ir mal en algo".
> 
> Cheers.



Creo que en este caso la expresión es "Me va como el culo".
(No algo que yo utilizaría, claro...) 
Saluditos.
EVA.


----------



## Mei

Kekio said:
			
		

> Yo estoy más de acuerdo con Antpax, para mí ir de culo es ir mal en algo.
> 
> - ¿Cómo te van los estudios?.
> - Voy de culo.
> 
> es decir, me han quedado asignaturas.
> 
> Este mismo significado se podría aplicar al trabajo como se ha hecho antes queriendo decir que tengo muchas cosas por hacer, que tienes muchas cosas pendientes por lo que efectivamente tienes mucho trabajo, pero al final significa "ir mal en algo".
> 
> Cheers.



Sí, sí, estoy de acuerdo, no es bueno incluso a veces se le añade un "voy de puto culo".

Mei


----------



## Antpax

EVAVIGIL said:
			
		

> Creo que en este caso la expresión es "Me va como el culo".
> (No algo que yo utilizaría, claro...)
> Saluditos.
> EVA.


 
También cuando se está haciendo algo mal--> "Lo estás haciendo como el (puto) culo" o bien "parece que lo estás haciendo con el culo".


----------



## Davearillo

Ah, si significa eso...

- ¿Cómo te van los estudios?

They´re a pain in the arse.

Intento de capturar el humor/ironía/aspecto desagradable de la frase en inglés


----------



## Sothus

Kekio said:
			
		

> Yo estoy más de acuerdo con Antpax, para mí ir de culo es ir mal en algo.
> 
> - ¿Cómo te van los estudios?.
> - Voy de culo.
> 
> es decir, me han quedado asignaturas.
> 
> Este mismo significado se podría aplicar al trabajo como se ha hecho antes queriendo decir que tengo muchas cosas por hacer, que tienes muchas cosas pendientes por lo que efectivamente tienes mucho trabajo, pero al final significa "ir mal en algo".
> 
> Cheers.


 
Yo en este caso entendería que tienes mucho trabajo, que estudias mucho y no tienes tiempo para nada mas, pero no necesariamente que suspendes muchas, es posible que debido a que trabajas tanto sí apruebes.


----------



## Snita

Yo también lo entiendo como Antpax, ir mal en algo (no como se quisiera). Siempre se aprende una cosa más.
Saludos


----------



## Tape2Tape

Además de *up to my eyeballs*
se puede decir _*up to here *_(with work etc)
o *snowed under...*


----------



## Coca

Davearillo said:
			
		

> I'm overbooked / overloaded etc.
> 
> True, but _Ir de culo_ is pretty colloquial. And these phrases are a little more formal. Another option could be snowed under. As in:
> 
> i can't go out tonight, i´m snowed under with work.
> 
> Más ??


 

Eres la caña¡¡¡ Es genial lo que se aprende contigo¡¡


----------



## andrewpuig

Hola, me podríais decir de qué manera 'coloquial' podría decir:

_Lo siento, voy de culo con mi trabajo_

Algo así como: Sorry!, I going late with my tasks?

Gracias.


----------



## MSanchezC

Hola andrew,
No entiendo muy bien, quieres en español o en inglés?


----------



## SDLX Master

Sorry, I'm delayed with my work.


----------



## Tezzaluna

Sorry, I'm behind on my work.

Tezza


----------



## Chamone5

Estoy de acuerdo =)
Sorry, I'm behind on my work.


----------



## smetanac

Ir de culo...

'Going like a headless chicken' is what they say here in the UK to express the 'ir de culo' feeling... E.g.  'I feel exhausted today, I've been running as a headless chicken all day long at work.'


----------



## capitas

Just to clarify.
In my tierra:
He ido de culo todo el´día. I've been overwhelmed rushing all day without any rest.
Como el culo: badly, poorly. El examen me ha salido como el culo: My exam turned out badly/poorly


----------



## sound shift

capitas said:


> In my tierra:
> He ido de culo todo el´día. I've been overwhelmed rushing all day without any rest.


En mi tierra: "I've been hard at it all day", "I've been on the go all day", "My feet haven't touched the ground today".


----------



## kotosquito

Yeah, but "culo" is "culo"--it's colloquial, _and_ crude.  

It's not commonly said, but you _could_ say "I'm up to my ass/bum in work" to mean that you are really busy; this is a simple substitution into the phrase, "I'm up to my eyeballs" with a cruder noun, the practice of which is quite common.  The inclusion of a crude word implies intensity, it's an intensifier.  

For a less crude way to imply extreme busyness or being overloaded with work (I find that crude words in Spanish are taken less crudely than they are in English--that is, that English speaking countries react more strongly to crude language than Spanish speaking countries, which means that you translate crude expressions in Spanish with somewhat less crude ones in English.), you could also say, "I'm swamped".  There is nothing at all crude about this expression, the implication is that you are "flooded" with work, as a swamp _(una maresma) _is flooded with water.

For having a busy day during which one feels that he is being unfairly overloaded or otherwise treated unjustly, you could say, "I'm taking it up the ass today"...the parallel is being made, obviously, with anal rape and is taken as quite crude in the U.S., though it's not rare to hear such things.  One _might_ also say, about that soccer team that is doing very badly, "they're taking it up the ass", implying that the other team is doing whatever they want to them, they are being humiliated...Less extreme, and more common, would be to say "they're screwed", meaning there's no way they're going to win-_-estoy jodido/chingado_ might be a way to translate this more exactly into Spanish.


----------



## sound shift

Well, I think "I'm up to my arse in work" and "I'm taking it up the arse today" would be unlikely in BrE. "I'm up to my bum in work" would just sound funny.

"I'm up to my fucking eyeballs in work" presumably counts as crude because of the inclusion of "fucking". It would not sound strange in BrE. Not sure if it's already been suggested (if so, sorry; it's now quite a long thread).


----------



## kotosquito

The one about taking it up the ass is also rare in the U.S., but it's possible.  Let's say, it's creative.

I guess "I'm fucking swamped" would also up the crudeness ante.  Do the British use the phrase?


----------



## sound shift

We say "swamped" and we use "fucking" as an intensifier, yes, so we could also say "I haven't stopped for one fucking second today."


----------



## Ferrol

Tape2Tape said:


> Además de *up to my eyeballs*
> se puede decir _*up to here *_(with work etc)
> o *snowed under...*


Up to my neck


----------



## Amapolas

sound shift said:


> En mi tierra: "I've been hard at it all day", "I've been on the go all day", "My feet haven't touched the ground today".


Over here we say 'Estuve todo el día como pelota sin manija'.


----------



## gotitadeleche

When someone is very busy, I have heard all of these:

Up to my eyeballs
Up to my neck
Up to my ass
Up to my butt/fanny
Up to here (and you put your hand to the top of your head or to your throat)

Also, swamped, snowed under, and buried in work. 

For the meaning that things are going badly you can say "going/went to hell in a bucket/handbag/hand basket" or, simply "went to hell." (At the beginning of the game, our team was winning, but in the second half it all went to hell.)


----------



## kotosquito

Amapolas said:


> Over here we say 'Estuve todo el día como pelota sin manija'.



¿"All day I've been like a ball without a handle"?


----------



## franzjekill

Amapolas said:


> Over here we say 'Estuve todo el día como pelota sin manija'.


Para mí siempre fue bola y no pelota. Se ve que con el tiempo perdió su origen gauchesco.  Bola de una boleadora. Acá se discutió su origen. En #26 un vecino tuyo dice que a una de las boleadoras, la más chica, los gauchos la llamaban "manija". De todos modos, andar como bola sin manija para mí es andar sin norte. Para decir que anduve muy ocupado de aquí para allá, diría _anduve como maleta de loco_ (#3 en el mismo hilo, también de Argentina).


----------



## Amapolas

franzjekill said:


> Para mí siempre fue bola y no pelota. Se ve que con el tiempo perdió su origen gauchesco.  Bola de una boleadora. Acá se discutió su origen. En #26 un vecino tuyo dice que a una de las boleadoras, la más chica, los gauchos la llamaban "manija". De todos modos, andar como bola sin manija para mí es andar sin norte. Para decir que anduve muy ocupado de aquí para allá, diría _anduve como maleta de loco_ (#3 en el mismo hilo, también de Argentina).


Sí, como *bola *sin manija. No sé por qué se me confundieron las esferas.  Supongo que porque mi imagen mental es la de una pelota de pato, no de las boleadoras. 
Más allá del sentido original, de andar sin norte como vos decís, se usa mucho para expresar que anduviste de acá para allá con mucho trajín y haciendo un sinfín de cosas. Al menos por mis pagos.


----------

